
Amidst Global Warming Hysteria, Nasa Expects Global Cooling - bigpoppa
https://moneymaven.io/mishtalk/economics/amidst-global-warming-hysteria-nasa-expects-global-cooling-SJDpCv3V4EqKSOY11A378Q/
======
Mirioron
Is this legitimate? I can't tell anymore when I read articles about climate
change, because both sides seem to mix in some lies or half-truths and
misrepresent what the situation really is.

I've read parts of the IPCC 2014 report and they seem to be contrary to what
the article is about. On the other hand, some of the things I read in the
report did make me question the validity of the conclusions, particularly the
parts about what their climate change models can predict. (According to the
report it's not much because of our inability to model clouds properly.)

I see what points the article is making, but it seems more like politics to me
than trying to inform me of the truth.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
No, it's a hilariously disingenuous article.

As far as I can see it's tortuously misquoting this:

[https://spaceweatherarchive.com/2018/09/27/the-chill-of-
sola...](https://spaceweatherarchive.com/2018/09/27/the-chill-of-solar-
minimum/)

So thermosphere temperatures will cool as a result of the current solar
minimum, which we get on an 11 year cycle, and thanks to the TIMED satellite
we have data of a complete cycle for the first time.

Course even as the thermosphere cools, surface temperatures are still rising.

Searching for source brought up a veritable sea of conspiracy theory sites and
garbage like David Icke.

------
Arnt
The key sentence from NASA: "High above Earth’s surface, near the edge of
space, our atmosphere is losing heat energy." In other words, less heat is
leaking up from surface level to the edge of space.

The heat is staying down here instead.

~~~
luckylion
Is there an explanation for that? It sounds counter intuitive that the heat
wouldn't transfer and stay at the ground of all places. Or, to put it another
way, has that always been the case, or is that a new thing, that the heat
stays down here?

I have literally no knowledge about any of that, so don't take my question as
anything but me not knowing and wondering, please.

~~~
Arnt
It's not a new thing, in principle, just something that's changing.

Some materials transmit heat better than others. If you change the chemical
composition of the atmosphere, you change its heat transmission
characteristics.

What we're doing to the atmosphere has several effects, one of them is
trapping the heat from sunlight a little more efficiently. Of course that
means that the temperature outside drops. If you insulate your house better
it'll grow warmer inside and the outside walls will cool down.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenhouse_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenhouse_effect)
BTW.

------
Bucephalus355
To be honest, this always seemed more likely.

Global cooling was the dominant theory from the time investigation of
greenhouse gases began in the late 19th century up until the late 1970’s.

While the Venus-like future of Earth is entirely possible, there seems to be
far more evidence of planets with damaged atmospheres becoming too cold /
losing entropy.

